# How do I describe this adorable look to my groomer?



## Michelle&Roxy (Mar 10, 2006)

How do I describe the trim on the body, muzzle, and short cut ears? I'm worried if I say it wrong she'll shave her, or her muzzle... or something of that sort! 

I thought of bringing a printed picture of this one in with me when I go with a description along also.

How would I describe? Is this good?

Short trim (not shaven bare) on entire body (EXCEPT ears and tail) 
Muzzle not shaven, just trimmed.
Ears trimmed high, straight.

Does that sound good or not very easy to understand? How should I say it? I'm scared! I really don't want to go Friday and pick her up to see her all shaven, muzzle and all- looking like a poodle's face or something. :S Poodles are cute... but she's not a poodle! haha
Also, how do I describe it without sounding rude? If I write it down and give that to her with the picture, do you think that would seem rude? I'm such a worrywart. sigh.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Take the picture for sure! That way there can be no misunderstandings. I don't think it's rude at all - you're paying for a service, so you should be getting what you ask for - I imagine many people would appreciate a picture, that way there is no room for confusion!

Good luck!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

I agree with Jacqui. I would definitely take the photo. Then look at it with your groomer and discuss it; that way you KNOW there's no confusion. I do know what you mean...too often I've returned to a groomer to find that the haircut looked NOTHING like what I had asked for. 

With the shape of Roxy's face, I think the "CoCo cut" will look fantastic on her! Good luck at the groomer's, and PLEASE post photos for us so we can see her after her cut!









Heidi


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I've heard a groomer call that face trim a "Shih Tzu" face trim. Definitly take the picture. I think the legs in that picture are too short for my taste. A little more length would be better.


----------



## Michelle&Roxy (Mar 10, 2006)

Yeah, no matter what I'll bring the picture... and you all are right, I just was spooked I'd be rude, thanks for the reassurance that I wouldn't be!







Wish me luck for Friday...


----------



## Eddie's Mama (Jun 10, 2007)

Definantly bring the photo, it's just like when we go to the hairdresser they have mags and we show them ideas of what we like. 

by the way that cut is so chic. If I had a little girl i'd style her like that. I love it!


----------



## Michelle&Roxy (Mar 10, 2006)

Greeeat, Jeremiah was going to print the picture at his job (we don't have a printer) but it's not even working. Now how do I get it printed???


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

> Greeeat, Jeremiah was going to print the picture at his job (we don't have a printer) but it's not even working. Now how do I get it printed???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could you email it to your groomer, send it to your cell or copy it to a disc and get it printed?


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

> I've heard a groomer call that face trim a "Shih Tzu" face trim. Definitly take the picture. I think the legs in that picture are too short for my taste. A little more length would be better.[/B]



I agree with you, Dee, I would like to see the legs a bit more fluffy.








We all are different in our preferences though.







Except for the legs needing to be a bit fluffier I think it is a cute little cut on that particular Maltese. I always love seeing pictures of Coco.









I would DEFINITELY bring the picture or you will end up with a shaved Maltese. I have seen the misunderstandings happen to many times. Hoping the groomer gets it just like you want it to be.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

my groomer used to love it when I took a picture. it is much easier for them to follow a picture. not rude at all.







then make sure you post some pictures too after you come back


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Yes! You can TAKE a PIC of the PIC with your cell and take it to the groomer or email it to her in advance!

VOILA!


----------



## heaven'smom (Jul 7, 2006)

This is the exact look I go for Heaven and the groomer does a great job- he says it's really helpful when I bring in a picture...


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

I am wondering about Coco's bows and how you get the bows to work with hair on head pretty doggone short?
Anyone know? Is she using just the ear hair to do that? 

~Carole~


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

U-whooooo ....anyone................does it look like she has folded some of the ear hair to make it a little thicker for the barrett or something?







I see extra white by the bow...paper????


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

I wouldn't worry at all about coming off rude. If anything I would imagine the groomer will be glad you are giving very specific instructing rather than vague ones that could be misinterpreted.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I think the bows may be clipped on to a little bit of hair folded over. Probably a baby clip.


----------



## Michelle&Roxy (Mar 10, 2006)

I forgot to update- I ended e-mailing the picture, haha. It worked though! Roxy's face shape isn't extremely like CoCo's, so I knew she wouldn't look precisely the same- but the groomer worked it to fit her face beautifully! She even added the bows too! She looked so precious! Geez I need to get a new camera...

She had two orange bows- the groomer did it just by using a bit of longer hair on the sides right beside her ear so it wouldn't pull her hair that's on the ears. Without the bows on, you can't even tell that extra bit from her ear hair, it's just a bit above it. Now I'm going to have to start buying her lots of bows! I was surprised, she didnt take the bows off alllll day, they ended up falling off at night time on their own. I was so proud of her- we (Jeremiah and me) even got her a toy and some extra treats for being such a good girl to the groomer AND with the bows. She kept kissing the groomer, haha.

But the bows are done pretty much the same as bows on the top, just instead, using the hair on the sides. That's how she did it at least.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> U-whooooo ....anyone................does it look like she has folded some of the ear hair to make it a little thicker for the barrett or something?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To me it looks like she's just used the hair from the ear.....maybe added some tissue in there to thicken it up so the bow does't slip.


----------

